# Not sure if they have ich, should I wait on treatment?



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just noticed earlier that each one of my two goldfish(under 4" common/comet goldfish) seems to have what looks like one spot of ich.

Can't tell entirely, but it does look like a random grain of salt or something just stuck to them, one has it on his tail, and the other has it on the side of his face.

I don't see any other spots on them, and I can't be 100% sure that it is ich, but the spots do look like ich i have seen in the stores, just literally only one spot on each fish.

I grabbed some NOX-ICH medicine for them, but I don't know if I should preemptively treat them with it, or if it would cause problems and I should wait and see if things look worse in a day or so.



Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Haven't done anything yet, but does anyone know if it's more than likely that NOX-ICH will kill off my malaysian trumpets in the tank?

I obviously care alot more about my fish than the snails, so I would accept it if they did, I'm just curious if anyone has any experience with NOX-ICH and snails or shrimp or anything sensitive?


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

I have no idea about goldfish care. I usually treat ich by raising temps, doing huge water changes, and adding salt. I don't suggest the last two however, cause I don't know how those will interfere. I will say ich occures at seemingly random intervals to everyone, BUT, poor water parameters will make some fish more vulnerable than others. I've had only one fish in a tank get it. A series of water changes are probably a good start before you add chemicals.

What are your parameters, temp, plants, and stock?


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Right now the temps have been around 72-73, ammonia/nitrites low/nil, nitrates low, Only have ammonia for liquid test kit, so the others are only from the water test I had done at lfs a week ago, the tank currently has java fern, java moss, and bacopa, the bacopa is the newest addition, about a week ago so I'm guessing if the ich was carried on something that would be it, but I know it could just happen from my water being on the bad side.


It is a 10 gallon tank, was housing 2 comets and one common goldfish, all three under 4 inches, I acclimated and moved one of the three to my 55 gallon, and then shortly after noticed one spot on each of the two still in the 10 gallon.(Looked a ton of times, don't seen anything external on the fish that went into the 55, but I'm assuming if the two fish in the 10 gallon have ich, that all fish in the 55 now have it as well, but will wait until I see a sign)

The tank has been set up and running for almost three months, it housed 2 amono shrimp for about a month, until I just recently put them into a 1 gallon I set up with all items from my 10g(They're still okay in the 1 gallon after about a week, don't know if they get ich or whatnot)

All of my tanks also are home to a bunch of malaysian trumpet snails, between all three tanks though, it's probably still under 100 of the snails since I haven't had them that long, and they were all in the 10 gallon until recently, although I don't think they really affect this situation either.


I would love to raise the temperature to the mid 80s to fix this, but I don't think my goldfish would really appreciate it, I'm contemplating getting another 10g tank, and just putting the two fish and a new filter in it to treating for ich, while just raising the temp and possibly adding salt to the established tank, so I don't lose all of the bacteria and such that is in the tank.


I did some poking around and just found a product "ich attack" that claims to work, not harm bacteria inverts etc, and be effective on ich, but I'd really still prefer not using meds unless I set up a quarantine tank.


Also kind of curious, the "fallow" period of a month or two having no fish in my established tank while they're in qt, won't the lack of fish waste and ammonia cause much of the beneficial bacteria to die off?

I'm still new so there's plenty I don't know, and I'm just worried about the tank doing a mini-cycle or something when I add the fish back into it.

Then again, in the end I wanted these two goldfish to go into the 55, so I guess they could go from QT to the 55 in a month or two and the 10 gallon could just become a tropical invert tank like I wanted.

But I'm kind of losing my track here, does anyone know if the Fallow period can be bad for benficial bacteria?

Thanks


----------

